# speaking of reservas....



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

in light of the recent discussion on the CoRo in the Habanos Reviews section, and the subsequent bullying by Fredster....

i've done some quick reading on the Cohiba Seleccion Reservas.

it seems that some people feel the original production run of these were totally friggin awesome, and then say that the 2nd production run is just a standard cigar....

A - how can you tell the difference? box code? trust your vendor?
B - who has had experience with BOTH the original production and 2nd run?

thanks to all you'z ****'z that call me francis (before i kill ya).


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

A - box code

francis


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

IHT - 
I am on my 3rd box of the Cohiba Reserva Selection. 
The first 2 boxes were from 2002. The 3rd box I splitt with Fredster and 
it may have been from 03... I can not recall. 
.
But by no means are any of the subsequent productions standard cigars. 
The Reserva Selection is much stronger and richer than the regular Cohiba line. Besides being aged, I understand this to be different tobacco altogether than the regular line. 
.
My January 04 CoRo's are still sick. Poker plans on letting his 04 Coro's sit for a year prior to even smoking one. If you can find the Reserva Selection at a reasonable price.....1) *the difference in cost  * (+) 2) *the time * *to age the regular line * (+) 3) *the amazing upgrade i*n *quality, flavor, enjoyment....* justify the purchase. There are also 30 sticks rather than 25 and 5 different sizes. 
.
I reccomend them highly, if it is not obvious by my post.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Brandon said:


> francis


if any of you'z homoz touch any of my cohiba reservas... and i'll kill ya!


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

IHT said:


> it seems that some people feel the original production run of these were totally friggin awesome, *and then say that the 2nd production run is just a standard cigar....*
> A - how can you tell the difference? box code? trust your vendor?
> B - who has had experience with BOTH the original production and 2nd run?


Uh-oh!!

I'm one box beyond Bruce and am still in love with them. Sometime early next month I'll have the latest baby & will let you know if it's as good as the '02 ones.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

There is and always will be a difference between the very first release of a new/special cigar and subsequent releases. The very first release is by far superior.


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

Bruce knows more than that Bruce5. I am but a grasshopper. 
I have not noticed a difference in mine. 
.
*What was the first box code on the Reservas... JUN 02 or earlier?*
.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

Bruce: Here is my rationale which I share with many other aficionados;

With a special release, the release is advertised as being made with "aged/vintage tobaccos. Unfortunately there is not an infinite supply of these tobaccos. So the first release is made with the best of the best in order to make an impact on the market and create that "buzz" about it.

As subesequent production runs come onto the market, the quality decreases as the supply of the special tobaccos decreases.

This is why many aficionados (including me) will pay a premium for the first run of a special release.
That being said, I do not buy into all special releases as most are just pure marketing stratagies for Habanos SA to get our hard earned money......demanding (and getting) a premium for "special" cigars while discontinuing some of the classics.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Bruce said:


> Bruce: Here is my rationale which I share with many other aficionados;
> 
> With a special release, the release is advertised as being made with "aged/vintage tobaccos. Unfortunately there is not an infinite supply of these tobaccos. So the first release is made with the best of the best in order to make an impact on the market and create that "buzz" about it.
> 
> ...


My first run box of Siglo VI's were awsome. All of the ones I have had since sucked. Don't know if it's age or tobacco quality. Probably the later since the new ones seem too mild and don't taste young to me. In any case, I think that the first production run is generally better on reg production stuff. I don't think that is the case with the Reservas, since all the leaf is from the same batch (supposedly) aged for 3 years. I can taste no difference between the 02 box I have and the 03 I just recently recieved.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Greg,
I wasn't kidding when I said I would buy any of the Reservas you don't like at that sale price.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Fredster said:


> I can taste no difference between the 02 box I have and the 03 I just recently recieved.


one of the vendors said they only had boxes from 03, i have to call another today.


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

Bruce said:


> Bruce: Here is my rationale which I share with many other aficionados;
> 
> With a special release, the release is advertised as being made with "aged/vintage tobaccos. Unfortunately there is not an infinite supply of these tobaccos. So the first release is made with the best of the best in order to make an impact on the market and create that "buzz" about it.
> 
> ...


.
Bruce, it appears from reading your posts that you have more experience than I do. That is why I like to say, "That Bruce knows more than that Bruce5". I understand what you are saying, I just did not think it was the case with the Reservas. 
.
Have you specifically noticed it with the Reserva Selection?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

mo, coppertop, fredster, bruce5, and motortown, you all have an email (hopefully) from me... important info.


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

Having smoked a lot of the Reservas, though apparently not as many as some of you elitist bastiges...... I can agree with Bruce's statement. The first release was superior to subsequent releases. This is not to say that the newer ones are not very good, just that there was a richness missing in some of the vitolas. The larger ring gauge ones were more evident to me, especially the robusto. That being said, I have smoked almost 25 of the medias corona and still like it the best of the box. All but a couple of these were first release.


----------



## Lost Sailor (May 2, 2003)

:c Damn you guys!!After reading this I have one thing on my mind...my poor SR's are in danger of being pillaged!Must resist....MUST RESIST!!!(Slapping myself in the face...) 
....but I'm weakening......


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Matt R said:


> Having smoked a lot of the Reservas, though apparently not as many as some of you elitist bastiges...... I can agree with Bruce's statement. The first release was superior to subsequent releases. This is not to say that the newer ones are not very good, just that there was a richness missing in some of the vitolas. The larger ring gauge ones were more evident to me, especially the robusto. That being said, I have smoked almost 25 of the medias corona and still like it the best of the box. All but a couple of these were first release.


When was the first release. They were made for the 03 festival right? Did they sell them before then? Also what was the month and dates you are referring to as initial release, because I have boxes from 02 that did not taste any different than the 03's. They were not made in 01, correct?


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Matt, I agree that little media corona was the bomb. The coronas especial was my least favorite. I liked the Esplendido as much as the Media. The torpedo and robusto were kind of a toss up for me. I guess I liked the Torpedo a bit more.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

Bruce5: In reference to what I posted earlier, the SR's IMHO are a prime example. I have bought several boxes since the first release, and none of them compare to the original release SR's.
The first SR's truly tasted like well aged tobaccos right off the truck. I was very shocked and impressed with this. The only thing they were lacking was a bit of balance, which should come together nicely with the passage of time. There was not a hint of youth....no ammonia, harshness, ect.
After this first box I waited a bit for the price to come down, and then I bought a few more. This batch of SR's tasted like good Cohibas, albeit a bit young. It lacked the richness and aged tobacco flavor that the first batch had...and was much more "unbalanced".

If I remember correctly, the SR's were originally supposed to be a limited run. Now it seems that there is an unlimited supply of these, with retailers discounting them quite a bit.
Like I said before, there is not an infinite supply of the original aged tobaccos.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Bruce said:


> Bruce5: In reference to what I posted earlier, the SR's IMHO are a prime example. I have bought several boxes since the first release, and none of them compare to the original release SR's.
> The first SR's truly tasted like well aged tobaccos right off the truck. I was very shocked and impressed with this. The only thing they were lacking was a bit of balance, which should come together nicely with the passage of time. There was not a hint of youth....no ammonia, harshness, ect.
> After this first box I waited a bit for the price to come down, and then I bought a few more. This batch of SR's tasted like good Cohibas, albeit a bit young. It lacked the richness and aged tobacco flavor that the first batch had...and was much more "unbalanced".
> 
> ...


Not to sound dumb, but what is an SR. Are you referring to the S.L.R. D.C.? Matt says there is a difference in the earlier Reservas, and he has smoked both, so I guess there is. There was a limited amount of these Reservas made. Are you saying they will keep making them after the special 3year aged leaf is gone, with some regular cohiba leaf? Hard to believe. I have experienced this with buying one of the first boxes of Siglo VI's. It makes sense they might use better quality or better aged tobacco to get a buzz created. That first box I got was unfriggin believable. However I don't see them doing that with a special humidor that has leaf aged for 3 years. I don't know if my 02's were old enough to be considered a first run, but my 03's are better. Darker, smoother wrappers, and they taste a bit richer.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Just figure it out, sorry. Iv'e just always heard them called Reserva Seleccion instead of Seleccion Reserva.


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

The Reservas are special production as opposed to limited production. The filler leaf is aged 3 years. I'm assuming that the newer produced ones may have less of the 3 year aged blend leaf than the earlier released ones. I'm am not recalling when these first became available. The last time I did a "real" trade for some was in April of '03 and those were first release medias coronas that the other guy bought at the end of 2002, I think.


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

I just found an article written in November of 2002 that introduces the Seleccion Reservas. So, ealry date codes would be late 2002, I think. Newer codes are later in the year of 2003, if I recall correctly.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Matt R said:


> The Reservas are special production as opposed to limited production. The filler leaf is aged 3 years. I'm assuming that the newer produced ones may have less of the 3 year aged blend leaf than the earlier released ones. I'm am not recalling when these first became available. The last time I did a "real" trade for some was in April of '03 and those were first release medias coronas that the other guy bought at the end of 2002, I think.


Gotcha Matt. All I know is the 03's I have are very good, and a great deal at just over 500.00/box. I think these will age really well. The 02's I had were not any better, but maybe they weren't old enough to be part of the intial release?


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

Guys, 
My first box code was LOC JUN 02, Heartpumper has my 2nd original box, perhaps he can tell us the date on that one. I thought JUN 02 was either the initial or second run. I also ordered a box for Mo back when....*MO what was the date on the box we got last year???* The 3rd box I splitt with Fredster and I can not recall if it was 02 or 03 as it came unbanded in a mock box. 
.
Looking for a gorilla to step up and nail the first production date. 
.
Matt - I also love the medias the best in the bunch. 
.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

you guys are great... thanks for all the replies on this issue, and some of the other issues we're having offline...


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

From my understanding the first run reservas had pig tail caps on the coronas and the newer ones dont. Is this correct? 

joe


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

mr.c said:


> From my understanding the first run reservas had pig tail caps on the coronas and the newer ones dont. Is this correct?
> 
> joe


Were you talking about the media coronas or coronas especials? The especials have always had a pigtail cap. My 02 and 03's both had pigtails on the media as well. Maybe Matt could answer that since he had some of the first medias.


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

It was reported that a certain vendor was selling boxes that had medias coronas without a pigtail. I personally never saw any of them or smoked any of them. So, can't say what's up with those. The JUN 02 date should be the first boxing of these and then they weren't "released" until later in '02. I doubt their were any other '02 dates since they weren't in the stores until late '02, early '03.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

the code we're getting is OSU Feb 03..


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

My boxes were (are) Jun 02 & Nov 02.


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

Thanks for chiming in Mo.... I can't believe with some of the recent sales on these you have not jumped in and ordered. 
.
Appears Matt wins the cookie for finding the original Code. Great job at the research you LLG. 
.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Bruce5 said:


> *Thanks for chiming in Mo.... I can't believe with some of the recent sales on these you have not jumped in and ordered.
> * .


Bruce, you should know me better than that.


----------



## mcgoospot (Jan 1, 2000)

A couple of notes here. I bought three of the boxes of the SRs when they first came out (ARA 11/02, ARA 12/02 and OSU 11/02). One of the boxes has no pigtails on the media corona-same cigar, same taste but no pig tail. Have smoked about a box and a half of these (also acquired a box in a trade) and have had a few from the later releases. Have to agree with Bruce here-original releases were better (but the later releases are still excellent cigars). Can't wait to see what the original releases will taste like in 10 years!!!


----------



## cigartexan (Jan 1, 2000)

I have to say on this one, the first release was special. The second imho seem to be more of a standard Cohiba. All my media coronas had pigtails too btw. Too bad I smoked all of the first release I had, those were and will be some awesome cigars!


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

Bruce, Mcgoospot and Cigar Texan:
I had given my 2nd empty box away as a gift. I emailed that person to see what the code was on it and he just replied to me that it was the same box code as my first LOC JUN 02.... so I was actually comparing apples to apples. I had assumed it was a later code. 
.


----------

